# Neat Tai Chi, Bagua and Hsing-I site



## mrhnau (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.hsing-i.com
http://www.hsing-i.com/pics/index.html

The second site has some neat demonstrations of a few techniques. some nice explanations of all three styles. Relatively general, but informative for a beginner. Just thought I would share!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

I've been trying to learn more about these since attending a Hsing-I seminar. Thanks!


----------

